# How can I improve cards animation? (C#)



## MrSeanKon (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello buds,

Go and *download here* the source code.
It is not something complex; only two small forms.
But I am wondering how can I improve it.
You know playing cards are not rectangle and using timers it's a problem.
Anyway what's your ideas?


----------



## Kreij (Jan 28, 2009)

Port the whole thing into XNA and use the built in libraries to save you lots of headaches. 
You can easily port it to Xbox too, if you want.

Good Tutorials to get you going


----------



## MrSeanKon (Jan 30, 2009)

Kreij can you be more specific? 
Sorry for my ignorance but I am not a programmer like you!
I studied Telecommunications + I just program only for fun!
But let me be specific by asking you:
1) Do you mean *this for XNA???*
2) Can I still use XNA  with C#???
Mate I am very confused with Microsoft I am reading at Google about OpenGL, DirectX and other strange things I am not familiar with them...
3) Xbox or XNA is easier???
4) If you can rewrite the code which I sent you pm me!

A very newbie programmer!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi MSK ...

1) Yes.
2) You can ONLY use XNA with C#
3) XNA is a framework. It adds API functionality to C#. It is basically takes the C++ stuff and "wraps" it to make it easier. I think it is pretty nice.
4) See PM


----------



## MrSeanKon (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeap I installed XNA + I think it is pure C# "mystery" statements.
Dude sorry for being newbie  but you should realize me I feel people like you hardcore programmers! 
That's why I stay away from Visual C++ and of course from MFC! 
Well *this site* which is mentioned in your sign is useful!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL on "Mystery" comment ... I hope the small project I sent you helped show that XNA is not really that hard to start to learn. Given the type of project that you are working on, I think it is a very good fit.

These Tutorials are great also


----------

